# Please a little diagnosis



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 21, 2011)

The 3 plants gifted to me a couple months ago that I believe are chemdawg, 2 are sick, the one i put in bud is the worse, one has a couple leaves gettin wierd, the others ok, This ones still in a pot, the other 2 are in the ground. I took some underneath the leaves  pics with my 10x loupe, I'm gonna chop this one today, I'd have to go back to the countdown till harvest thread to see how many days shes been in, she's showing amber, and i know this is as good as its gonna get, but her sisters are still vegging, Treat or yank, that is the question, the one plant is just showing this on a couple leaves,


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not sure but that looks like some type of bugs eggs


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 21, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I'm not sure but that looks like some type of bugs eggs


 Thats kinda what I thought!! I was gonna hit the veggin ones with a spray called, garden insect killer, by spectracide, says same day harvest that you spray, unless someone says hey, thats crawlin crud, and you need so and so, I guess I could hit the plants with AVID???, or forbid!! It might kill more than mites. Just don't want it spreading. I'm kinda ready to dispose!! I can put another plant in the hole, these 2 are in the green too,


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you looked at that with a loupe? I need to see closer.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 22, 2011)

Diatomaceous Earth. im learning this stuff is safe, and it shreds the little bas^%$ds DEAD! lol but ask around first. i think this is a pree bug product. keeps them away


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 22, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> Diatomaceous Earth. im learning this stuff is safe, and it shreds the little bas^%$ds DEAD! lol but ask around first. i think this is a pree bug product. keeps them away


Yeah thats right Ruf.  That stuff keeps the soil lovin critters from layin eggs and any soil dwelling, stalk climbing critters from crossing.  But those leaves definitely look like critter munching spots, probably some kind of aphid or leaf mining microworm


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 23, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Yeah thats right Ruf. That stuff keeps the soil lovin critters from layin eggs and any soil dwelling, stalk climbing critters from crossing. But those leaves definitely look like critter munching spots, probably some kind of aphid or leaf mining microworm


 chopped her, I'll be puffin micro worms!!!

Hey Rose, thats  two pics thru a 10x loupe at the beggining I got this stuff from bayer, even cures powdery mildew, kills mites, I'm gonna hit the outside stuff with it~!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey if the worms have been munching on the buds and are anything like the Taquila worms then smoke'em!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 3, 2011)

I think this virus was indroduced into my garden by some chemdog clones, I'm gonna burn the house down and rebuild!! The Hoosier Daddy has not been intro'd into the room , or the lemon haze, I'm as sick as my plants,


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 4, 2011)

Dude are you kidding?  Smoking the leaf gave you the virus? That sucks bad that yer gonna have to wipe out the grow house to exterminate it. Are you sure that is what it is?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 5, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Dude are you kidding? Smoking the leaf gave you the virus? That sucks bad that yer gonna have to wipe out the grow house to exterminate it. Are you sure that is what it is?


 
I;m mentally sick, didn't catch nothin from my plants, I've been battleing this for awhile and thought I'd beaten it, it got passed on thru clones!!  I'll beat it again,


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 6, 2011)

that's good. I thought you had caught a virus from the plants :doh:  I understand that you are sick for having to literally start over. I was just at my gro-lab that is at my partner's house, and I noticed that we have another infestation of thrips that he didn't catch..again :hairpull: I can only imagine having to trash everything and start over...


----------

